# Conectar secadora de ropa 220v a 110v



## peppin (Jun 18, 2013)

buenas noches tengo una secadora de ropa electrica trabaja con 220v y yo tengo 110v mi pregunta... puede funcionar con un convertidor de 110v a 220v ?? en dado caso que tipo de convertidor me recomiendan por que se que hay de 200w , 500w ....................cual seria el conveniente gracias por atender


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 19, 2013)

Tienes que averiguar que consumo en watts tiene la secadora. Se me hace que son muchos porque debe tener una resistencia calefactora que es la que consume mas. Tendrías que reconectar la resistencia, tomando una conexión en el medio, juntar los extremos, y allí aplicar directamente los 110 V. Separar el circuito de control y a este sí alimentarlo con un transformador de 110 a 220. Pero si no conoces de electricidad te conviene que lo haga un electricista, haciéndole ver esta sugerencia. Suerte.


----------



## victorgilengineering (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola peppin,
Tendrias que mirar un par de cosas. La primera es la potencia que consume la lavadora y una vez la sepas te has de adecuar a un trafo que sea algo superior. El trafo ha de ser de 220V en el primario y de 110V en el secundario. Cuando mires la potencia de la lavadora observa a ver si hay alguna potencia de pico, que es la que ha de aguantar el transformador.
La otra cosa que has de mirar es a la frecuencia a la que trabaja la lavadora. Hoy en día la mayoría de los electrodomésticos tienen un margen muy amplio de funcionamiento de 50Hz-60Hz y de 110v-230v pero si es antigua trabajará a una frecuencia en concreto.


----------



## gradoskelvin (Jul 7, 2013)

hola pepin a menor voltaje mayor hamperaje ya mayor voltaje menor amperaje


----------



## Joel79 (Jun 24, 2017)

Compañeros tengo esta lavadora general electric del año 96 y trae un conector para 220   igual lo quiero conectar a 110       pero atras trae una etiqueta queno entiendo  se pdra conectar a 110 o solo 220     subo imagen  esta en ingles


----------



## capitanp (Jun 24, 2017)

Joel79 esa es mas facil, conecta el neutro (N) al neutro y L1-L2 a la Linea


----------



## Joel79 (Jun 24, 2017)

110   y listo..   gracias


----------

